# What do you think of these Electric Superchargers???



## GoatMann (Jul 20, 2006)

I was curious about these, but then I saw these video's, what do you guys think?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nBowIlXef0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgWJYgcWB4w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGQ-Xsj7hE4

This is a good one.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFWJ_amrCh4

What do you think? 
Let'em ripp...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

:rofl: I want to see before and after dyno numbers. Ohh and if it's promising forget the Maggie I want that vacuum cleaner sounding sukka.


----------



## GoatMann (Jul 20, 2006)

*...*

I'm thinking of buying one just for Sh*ts and giggles. I'd like to see if they provide enough compression on a 6.0 engine. 

http://www.electricsupercharger.com/cgi-local/product-selector.cgi



Shot at 2007-07-10

arty:


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

That's pretty neat. Looks like free power, however it might be restrictive when the fan is not cut on. ( On at full throttle, off at idle and cruising, I assume)


----------



## GoatMann (Jul 20, 2006)

I beleive the full throttle charge is an option, they have a switch option too, but I know what you are saying. 

I know they sell a T shaped dual short ram intake pipe for the LS2 but targeted for Vette's, what I'm thinking is... What if you get 2 of the charger kits and put one on each end, even at non-engaged periods it shouldn't restict. 

They have a stacked charger kit, on attached to another one in line, maybe if you get two on each end ? It would be a custom setup, but none the less way cheaper then a belt opperated super charger, Even if you get 2 stacked kits that's about $1,200 at possibly 4+psi, that's a significant increase compared to exhaust and headers. 

I"m thinking project here.


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

Electric superchargers are a waste. One of the 3800 vendors had a supercharger dyno to measure how much an eaton M90 could put out. It took over 140000 volts just to turn it. So an electric fan in your intake tube is doing nothing more than restricting your intake air flow and probably raising your IAT's. Spend the money on something more meaningfull.



EDIT: 

Performance Guarantee: 
After purchasing and (properly) installing the e-RAM on your engine, you do not feel that the performance increase is what we have claimed (4%-6% HP increase), you just need to do the following within 30 days of receiving your e-RAM to get a full refund*.. Take your car to a dyno test in your area. Make dyno runs with and without the e-RAM activated, and take a picture of how it was installed. Mail the e-RAM back to us with the picture, a copy of your receipt, and a clear copy of your dyno comparison results (signed as witnessed by the technician running the dyno). If the dyno shows the e-RAM does not increase horsepower in your engine by an average of at least 4% of its previous horsepower throughout the 3000 to 6000 rpm range, and we conclude from the picture that you have installed the unit correctly, we will give you a full refund* and even pay for 1/2 your dyno fee! (up to a maximum of $50 reimbursement) *Full refund does not include shipping charges *Please see "compatibility information" section below We challenge any other manufacturer of aftermarket bolt-on horsepower devices to make the same commitment! We know it works! 
(10/04) We now accept G-Tech performance meter tests for validation of performance gains.

wow if I spend 300$ on a dyno to prove that I didn't get a 4% HP increase I'll get 50 bucks! I HAVE to get this hunk of shyt- I can't lose!


----------



## G.T.O (Dec 28, 2005)

6 lbs of boost on an engine that isn't running? What a scam! LOL

I don't think that blower could generate much cfm. At best it might add a few lb-ft of torque at low engine rpm, but would seriously hinder hp at higher rpm. The smaller the engine's size (in cubic inches) the better it might work, if at all.

Interesting idea though.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

picture of installation
nice example of an 05-06. i can't for the life of me find this here throttle cable to install mine


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

koman said:


> picture of installation
> nice example of an 05-06. i can't for the life of me find this here throttle cable to install mine


You have an electric throttle body. No cable


----------



## G.T.O (Dec 28, 2005)

koman said:


> nice example of an 05-06. i can't for the life of me find this here throttle cable to install mine


:lol:


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

koman said:


> i can't for the life of me find this here throttle cable to install mine


On 05-06 Goats, you have to bolt the micro-switch to your ankle (under the sock), right where your foot hinges.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

CYCLONED said:


> You have an electric throttle body. No cable


drive by wire FTW.  i've actually heard they work slightly better than the cable systems when it comes down to mods. honestly i'm afrai that rascal's going to go haywire someday.


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

Chrisco said:


> Electric superchargers are a waste. One of the 3800 vendors had a supercharger dyno to measure how much an eaton M90 could put out. It took over 140000 volts just to turn it. So an electric fan in your intake tube is doing nothing more than restricting your intake air flow and probably raising your IAT's. Spend the money on something more meaningfull.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:agree :lol: :rofl: :lol: W.C, Fields said it best, "there's a sucker born every minute".


----------



## DUALGOATS (Jul 23, 2007)

dyno pulls on a dyno day are like 3 for 80 bucks....your not tuning just dynoing.


do it right get the most poerful leaf blower have an electric start to it and use the oposite of an eltric cutout......open the intake to the leaf blower and hit that ****er..blowing 100mph......thas gotta help and no restriction
put a smaller maf type screen between the 2 ..no crap is gonnna get in there


hey i thought about this years ago......an electric leaf blower.....


----------

